# Memorial Day July 1, Newfoundland's Day of Remembrance



## Blackadder1916 (1 Jul 2020)

While the country celebrates Canada Day in whatever fashion current circumstances permit, Newfoundlanders concurrently take a moment to remember our war dead.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/memorial-day-2020-newfoundland-pandemic-1.5634036


> N.L. veterans mark a very different, and private, Memorial Day 2020
> Public celebrations across N.L. cancelled
> 
> CBC News · Posted: Jul 01, 2020 10:36 AM NT | Last Updated: 3 hours ago
> ...



Similar to the lady mentioned in the article, I scattered some "forget-me-not" seeds in the flower bed along side my home last year (_that's about the extent of my gardening skills or interest_) and have been rewarded with some flowers.  The forget-me-not was the designated flower of remembrance in Newfoundland before the poppy was added for Armistice Day.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Jul 2022)

While the rest of Canada celebrates its birthday and some idiots protesting mill about the National War Memorial (the one in Ottawa), Newfoundlanders take some time out of the day to remember "its" sacrifices at, among other places, the National War Memorial (the one in St. John's).



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/memorial-day-2022-1.6508332
		



> N.L. remembers its fallen soldiers in Memorial Day service​Over 700 killed, lost or wounded in July 1, 1916 battle
> CBC News · Posted: Jul 01, 2022 4:33 PM NT
> 
> Spectators gathered in St. John's Friday for a sombre service to honour the Royal Newfoundland Regiment, which lost many of its soldiers in a First World War battle more than a century ago.
> ...


----------

